# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Biển xanh cát trắng đà nẵng đang vẫy gọi khi những ngày nghỉ lễ kéo dài sắp đến. Dạo quanh bán đảo Sơn Trà để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam, tắm biển Mỹ Khê. Khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng tại danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn, tham quan khu phố cổ mua sắm. Sau đó ghé qua xứ Huế mộng mơ tham quan nhiều địa điểm nổi tiếng và thưởng thức các món ăn đặc trưng của xứ Huế. Cuối cùng tới Quảng Bình tham quan chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của Động Thiên Đường.. 

Hoặc bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn hành trình xuối theo con nước phù sa xuôi về miền đất Phương Nam, từ Cần Thơ – thủ phủ của miền Tây Nam Bộ, du khách sẽ được hòa mình vào không khí tấp nập của phiên chợ nổi buổi sớm mai, rồi thư thả đón hoàng hôn bồng bềnh trên sông nước, qua Sóc Trăng tìm hiểu các đặc trưng văn hóa phật giáo và ẩm thực của người Khmer, đến Bạc Liêu nghe giai thoại Công Tử Bạc Liêu, về Cà Mau chinh phục cực Nam của Tổ Quốc, chỉ mất hai giờ ngồi trên thuyền len lỏi vào những con kênh, con rạch với trời xanh mây trắng, bạt ngàn rừng đước và những cánh cò chao nghiêng, du khách sẽ đặt chân lên Đất Mũi, chạm tay vào cột mốc tọa độ quốc gia…

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Đà Nẵng - Sơn Trà - Hội An - Huế - Động Thiên Đường*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 3.650.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 4 và thứ 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty VietSense Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*CẦN THƠ - SÓC TRĂNG - CÀ MAU - NĂM CĂN - ĐẤT MŨI*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.454.546 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 18/4, 16,31/5, 20/6, 18/7, 18/8

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Hong Kong - Kết hợp tự do mua sắm*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 13.900.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 20/04

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé Máy Bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Thuế phí sân bay, phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh, bảo hiểm hàng không

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY dulichthiennhien

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc (8 ngày)*

Thời gian: 8 ngày 7 đêmGiá tour: 46.600.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 28/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé, máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

